# Headset: Cane Creek vs Chris King



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

I need to get a 1" threaded headset. My LBS is suggesting a Cane Creek 100 Classic over a Chris King 2nut with the argument just-as-good-as-but-cheaper. I know the rep of Chris King components. Can any of you real wrenches (and you know who you are) comment on whether the CC headset is just-as-good.

Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I like the king gripnut for my threaded applications


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd probably spend a few extra bucks for the King for threaded (though I'd go Cane Creek for threadless). The GripNut is pretty cool if you don't need spacers or a cable hanger.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

all i can say is chris king build their name on threaded headsets. i do not like their theadless headsets though. cane creek is good too buy what you like


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

As long as it does the job, who really cares?

Personally, I think they are both very good. I'd go with the Cane Creek.

My 2¢


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Just so you know, Cane Creek owns the patent on threadless headsets, and everyone else pays them royalties.
That being said, the Cane Creek headsets work just as well as those that cost 2-3 times as much (like King). I've had a S-5 in my cross bike for 5 years and have never touched it...at all.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

It is really hard to beat a Cane Creek HS. I am a fan of the S3or S8. They are trouble free.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I'd probably spend a few extra bucks for the King for threaded (though I'd go Cane Creek for threadless). The GripNut is pretty cool if you don't need spacers or a cable hanger.


I may need a cable hanger. The front fork is set up for cantilever brakes.


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

backinthesaddle said:


> Just so you know, Cane Creek owns the patent on threadless headsets, and everyone else pays them royalties.


Actually the patent expired last fall


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never used a Crane Creek HS but my 1" Chris King head set is 12 years old and is in perfect condition...Chris King FTW...


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm gonna vote for 'find a Tri-Lock from American Classic.' 

...but if you need it NOW, get the King*.

M

*I haven't had a CC 100 and I HAVE had several King HSs.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

MShaw said:


> I'm gonna vote for 'find a Tri-Lock from American Classic.'


Interesting. I will check it out.

Ken


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris King is the last word in headsets. I've had them on my bikes for 25 years. One headset will last longer than three mountain bikes. If you knew the level of precision that Chris thinks at, and how he makes his bearings, there would be no doubt.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

KenS said:


> Interesting. I will check it out.
> 
> Ken


Just stay away from the new ones. I have one. Stayed in the bike a few months before it got replaced by a King. NOT the same quality as the Tri-Lock.

M


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

If you can find an old Stronglight X12 or Mavic threaded, those were great.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Their website dead?

http://www.canecreek.com/


----------

